# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [Persistence][Framework]Avis.

## quilo

Bonjour  tous.
Je voudrais savoir quel est votre framework de persistence prfr (en open-source de prfrence).
Je dois crer une application avec des EJB mais je pense ne pas utiliser des Entity Beans pour leur prfrer un framework de persistence et utiliser des Session Beans.
Je suis en train d'essayer Hibernate. Je sais qu'il existe JDO mais existe-t-il des outils libres ? Il y a aussi Castor JDO, OJB (jakarta) et peut-tre d'autres. Mais je voudrais savoir quel est le plus avantageux  votre avis.

Merci  tous

----------


## lunatix

j'ai un peu fouill ce truc...pour l'instant JDO : a oublier, car la norme n'est pas tres bonne (ce n'est pas mon avis, mais ce qui ressort de mes lectures), et JDO2 va tout changer. De plus la plupart des framework de persistance openSOurce ne l'implemente que comme une surcouche et de facon partielle.

j'aime bien hibernate, mais c'est une question de gout. ojb a l'air bien aussi, mais plus complexe.

----------


## RolandB

bon ca ne va pas faire avancer le truc, 
mais dans le sondage le choix 'aucun' aurait ete le bienvenue 
:-)

----------


## request

Moi j'ajouterai bien l'accs JDBC simple.

----------


## quilo

On sait ajouter aprs des rponses au sondage ?
Bref ce qui m'intresse surtout est de savoir lequel vous utlisez et non pas si vous en utilisez un. Je voudrais galement avoir des avis sur les perfs et la facilit d'emploi.

Mais merci  tous pour vos rponses.

----------


## RanDomX

ca depends vriament de ce que tu veux faire.

Moi je dirais castor si tu mappes du XML et Hibernate en general ( il a ma prfrence)

@+

----------

